# Sunday Brunch in Hilton Head Island



## JMSH (Jul 7, 2006)

We are staying at the Marriott Heritgae Club, Sea Pines Plantation August 18th-25th, can anyone recommend a good place to have a nice Sunday brunch?


----------



## Dave M (Jul 7, 2006)

Cafe Europa in Harbour Town would be high on the list for Sunday breakfast or brunch. 

For a top breakfast, try Skillets in Coligny Plaza.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 8, 2006)

Wexford Cafe is very good.. in the Wexford Plantation shop area off of rt 278...also like the Boathouse down past Port Royal... pricey but nice is the Old Fort Pub, also down past Port ROyal...I have not yet tried Skillets but plan to on my next trip this fall. Airfares are outrageous right now !!!


----------



## 2Blessed (Jul 8, 2006)

Skillets is yummy!!  Their seafod omelet (sp) is excellent! 




			
				Dave M said:
			
		

> Cafe Europa in Harbour Town would be high on the list for Sunday breakfast or brunch.
> 
> For a top breakfast, try Skillets in Coligny Plaza.


----------



## wheaties (Jul 9, 2006)

Make sure you find Signe's Bakery for a little blackberry French toast, as seen on The Food Channel!  Think it's on Arrow Road.  Enjoy!


----------



## jme (Jul 12, 2006)

Dave is absolutely right, as usual, and I just want to confirm and also re-hype his picks. Cafe Europa is tops by far....it may be the best brunch anywhere on the east coast, and given the views of the water, it's all the better. Get a window view, and you will see dolphins offshore, and can stroll the shops after brunch.   (By the way, they have excellent lunch and dinner menus---the place looks and feels totally different for all three. Dinner is very romantic. Skillets in Coligny Plaza is also a great favorite (a family-owned place), but it's much more casual and breakfasty....they have great Eggs Benedict and other "regular" items, even Belgian waffles, but despite it's greatness, Cafe Europa surpasses it for lots of reasons. To solve the dilemma, we go to BOTH , and more than once. Those are our only two serious breakfast choices, unless we simply go to the bakery at Coligny and get coffee and pastries (YUM), or to HH Diner for a quick breakfast---it's good. It all depends on the mood of the morning. The menu for brunch at Cafe Europa is quite extensive (not expensive, but exTensive)..... For example, they have at least a dozen or more omelettes alone. My favorites are the Neptune and the California, but all are great. Now that my SUMMER vacation  at HHI is over, I'm really hating to respond to this post!!!! We were there in April and again for 3 weeks in June...now.....just work! Quite disgusting. Enjoy your trip!  jme


----------



## Poette (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't know about Sunday brunch but a new breakfast favorite of ours is Stacks; the creme brulee french toast is wonderful.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 13, 2006)

jme said:
			
		

> Dave is absolutely right, as usual, and I just want to confirm and also re-hype his picks.




I would love to take credit for these picks, Marty, but they became my favorites from your recommendations years ago! Most of my favorite restaurants in HH have come from your always-on-the-money recommendations.


----------



## orenb (Jul 13, 2006)

For Sunday brunch we very much enjoyed the Sunset Grille at the north end of the island. It is on the water (Skull Creek) in the upscale RV resort. It is small with a creative menu. They do not advertise and are said to be a favorite of locals. We made reservations when we went and the place was full.

SUNSET GRILLE
43 JENKINS RD.
689-6744


----------



## Jestjoan (Jul 13, 2006)

THANKS. We'll be visiting this restaurant on our next trip. From Sally's Place web site:


SUNSET GRILLE
43 JENKINS RD.
689-6744


Here and there we say we have found a hidden gem, but Sunset Grille, owned and run by Hugh and Linda Lockman, truly qualifies. They don't advertise at all, yet are highly frequented by those in the know, even though their charming place with one of the Island's great views is located within a kind of upscale trailer park. Ignore that, and go.
I venture to say that nowhere on the planet will you find a better Bloody Mary, as Hugh uses his own smoked pablano pepper sauce and a secret ingredient. Incredible. And the food is certainly not a let down. 

You always begin with fresh biscuits (of varying flavors), and there are three of four specials - nice creations using beef, fish, and whatever else the owners decide on that day. Some of the fabulous dishes on the permanent menu include: Smoked seafood platter (enough for two -- lots of on premises smoked fish with onions, capers, eggs, and herb Dijon and smoked pepper sauces); Cajun fried oysters with a Gorgonzola cream sauce; Crispy fried quail with smoked tomato cream sauce; the best salmon in town served over grits; a 16 oz. roasted veal chop with homemade orange and pablano chutney; a perfect duck breast over black fig, shallot, and port reduction; an a huge burger stuffed with either white cheddar or blue cheese. Salads are excellent. 

Sunset is open for lunch most days, as well as Sunday brunch (where the menu changes a bit to include more usual brunch items). Service is professional and friendly. The view at sunset is unparalleled. Hugh's wine list is up to date and very creative, and he likes to chat about it. Prices are as good or better than any restaurant in this class. All in all, this is one of the 4 - 5 on the Island you can't miss.
Food Rating: A+ Overall Rating: A+


----------



## dashulak (Jul 13, 2006)

Although Signe's (93 Arrow Road) isn't opened on Sundays, it's a great stop for breakfast or just to pick up some scrumptious baked goods.  It's a favorite among both locals and visitors as evidenced by the crowd gathered on the covered porch prior to each morning's opening.

We found out about Signe's when it was featured on the Food Network program _Rachel Ray's $40 a Day_.  We were drawn to the yummy Blueberry (or Blackberry) French Toast, but were also impressed with the delicious homemade country sausage and selection of freshly made danishes and baked goods.

You can check out the hours and menu at http://www.signesbakery.com.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 13, 2006)

Poette said:
			
		

> I don't know about Sunday brunch but a new breakfast favorite of ours is Stacks; the creme brulee french toast is wonderful.



This is great to know.  I just bought a Stacks Pancake coupon on Restaurant.com. I believe this is the same place you are recommending.  

We will try this on our first Sunday!
Or if we miss, another day for sure.


----------



## jme (Jul 17, 2006)

Jestjoan said:
			
		

> THANKS. We'll be visiting this restaurant on our next trip. From Sally's Place web site:
> 
> 
> SUNSET GRILLE
> ...


*******

My 2-cent's worth: Regarding Sunset Grille: it also happens to be one of the least-known, but BEST, dinners on the island. It would seem quite out-of-place to be located inside the RV park, but I think that's just for "cover", i.e., to keep tourists out. It is definitely a favorite upscale fine dining place, which happens to have one of the most beautiful and most romantic views of the sunset over the water of anyplace on the island. Get there early and get a good window table for that sunset. It's glorious, and the menu and entrees and service are outstanding. It's been on my "favorites list" for years. In fact, I believe it's known more for dinner than the other meals, altho all are great. jme


----------

